# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Упрощёнка РБ

## Manuil

Доброго времени суток всем.
Поставил конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси - УПРОЩЕНКА", релиз 1.6.73.6 от 11.10.2016
возник вопрос, как включить (указать) эту самую упрощёнку, т.к. при начальном заполнении стоит общая схема налогообложения и изменить её нельзя.
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ukei

- См. 1-е сообщение темы со ссылками для РБ.

----------


## КарГТУ

КАРАГАНДИНСКИЙ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ УНИВЕРСИТЕТ
ВУЗ Первого Президента Республики Казахстан
http://www.kstu.kz/

----------

